# Advice for Squatting in the Reno 'burbs?



## Wierden (Jun 30, 2021)

Hey all,

So I've got a work-stay set up at a sweet spot outside of Vegas, but it doesn't start til August. For personal reasons, I'd like to leave my current state and be in Nevada prior to that, for up to a couple of weeks. I have a couple friends in Reno, so I could probably get a couple showers a week, but it seems unlikely they'd be cool with me actually living there for more than a few days. 

I looked around and found a couple foreclosed/pre-foreclosed buildings in the Reno area that seem like good potential choices for the short term. One is in a suburban-ish area near the University, lots of tall privacy fences so I think (especially late at night/early in the morning) I could circle around the back and take my time getting in through the back without being seen. Best case I can get a key out of one of those keyboxes realtors hang from the doorknob--they're not very secure. It's listed as having been "up for sale" for almost 8 months, so I'm optimistic that it's empty.

This is all just info I've gleaned from property-listing sites, streetview, and other online sources. The plan is to arrive in Reno and spend a day or two at my friend's place, so I can go by and check it out. Leave a piece of tape on the front door to see if it gets opened, see if any lights turn on at night, etc. 
Any huge flaws with this, stuff I'm not considering? Better options for a couple weeks' worth of sleeping inexpensively and more-or-less safely in Reno? Any advice, anecdotes, or opinions appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## Bibs (Jul 3, 2021)

Not a bad plan all things considered, I'd say pick a room close to a window so you can bail quickly if you're caught, also be aware trespassing in Reno whilst carrying a weapon is considered a class B felony. Be safe and good luck.
With gratitude,-Ian


----------



## Wierden (Jul 3, 2021)

Not a bad idea. It's been scorching in Reno lately so I was figuring a basement room if I'm sleeping there during the day, but having a quick way out should definitely be a priority. Thanks for the heads up abt the felony laws too...might have to leave any knives etc. somewhere else just for peace of mind. Thanks, I'm sure I'll post about how it all goes!


----------



## Tony G (Jul 10, 2021)

IanIam said:


> Not a bad plan all things considered, I'd say pick a room close to a window so you can bail quickly if you're caught, also be aware trespassing in Reno whilst carrying a weapon is considered a class B felony. Be safe and good luck.
> With gratitude,-Ian


Class b jeez Nevada doesn't play


----------



## Gooseman (Aug 16, 2022)

Short term is key here. I'm not sure where exactly you have in mind in Reno, but the city is doing tons of development these days.


----------

